# mold on rabbit hides



## hillbillybaby (Jul 19, 2012)

I have had my hides in a pickle(2 gallons h20,1/2 cup battery acid and 1lb salt) for 3 days I just checked it and there is mold growing on the hides are they still useable?


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I think your solution may be a bit weak. For every 2 gallons water I use 2 pounds of salt and one cup new auto battery acid. Your hides need to be fully immersed during the whole process, weigh them down if need be with a clean rock or baggie full of tanning fluid. 

I've used the same solution for nearly a year, it's tanned 6 deer hides and 5 rabbits with another couple deer hides in there now. If your hides are thoroughly cleaned before you put them in the tanning bucket it should last quite a while.
And yes, your hides are still usable as long as the hair hasn't started to slip. Rinse them good in cool water, agitate for 15 minutes in a solution of 1 cup vinegar to 2 gallons water then rinse again thoroughly. Make up the correct tanning solution and process them again.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Can you use old battery acid?


----------

